
What's the MVP for “The Platform Team” - macca321
If you were charged with building a &quot;Platform Team&quot; to help (in say, an org of 30+ developers), what would your offering to the rest of the company look like?<p>Requirements might include accountability, discouraging wheel re-invention, etc.
======
streetcat1
1) Move everyone on kubernetes (the platform of platforms). 2) Set of new
kubernetes apis and operator customized to your domain. This is your
"platform" 3) Integration of istio and knative (serverless). 4) a new UI for
your platform UI.

